# my boyfriend bought a pregnant mouse?



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

My boyfriend bought three mice from petco (all girls) and found out one was pregnant.. She had 5 babies overnight. He had already separated her from the other girls so they're not going to bother her but I just wanted to know some basic things so I could help him take care of them. How long do they need to stay with the mother? I know the basics of baby rats, but not mice. Is it similar? Thanks to anyone who helps..


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Give her high protein food (around 20%) and the babies will also need it for a while when they start eating. Mealworms or dog food is great to feed. I always feed my pregnant, nursing, young or old mice more dog food than normal and more mealworms.Male babies must be separated from mom and sisters at 4 to 5 weeks. The males can sometimes be left together without an issue, but watch for aggressive fighting after about 60 days. I leave my males in groups without an issue though.If the mother doesn't trust you, then you'll have to remove her and give her food in another container then rub your hands in the bedding so you can check on the babies daily.


----------



## arigrace (Jan 10, 2014)

Are mealworms available at any general pet store? And like any dog food or some certain type? 
Do females tend to fight at all? 
Does the mother have like natural motherly instincts? Will she care for them on her own, build a nest, etc, etc, like a rat does?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

You can get freeze dried mealworms in the Wild Bird Section in stores. Buying live mealworms is expensive, unless you plan on raising a colony of them (which is easy).

Any dog food. I prefer a decent quality dog good because I'm concerned about dyes, preservatives and too much corn. I just use a lot less decent quality dog food than using tons of low grade.

Females usually will not fight. Every so often you'll get an aggressive female that will need culling, but its rare.

Yes, they'll care for them and build a nest and such.


----------

